
Ask HN: Hacker houses in SF/Bay Area for 1 week? - iSayHi
Because I am a bit crazy I booked a flight to SF last minute. I also checked with Airbnb for some accommodation but their servers seem down as I write these lines. 
I was wondering if anyone could point me some hacker houses where i could stay, hack and share the techy techy spirit for 1 week?<p>Thanks!
======
arisAlexis
I am also looking for that but later in the year! Could you please report if
you find something?? Booking a ticket to SF feels so good right? haha

~~~
iSayHi
Oh yesss it feels good! Yes I hope I'll be able to find something soon! I'll
report there any findings

~~~
arisAlexis
forgot to mention
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8961438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8961438)
but the site is down and I don't think they are active

~~~
iSayHi
Yes it's a shame, looked great indeed!

------
iSayHi
I just managed to book this one for anyone interested. Could even accommodate
my very last minute booking!
[https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/8170781?eluid=2&euid=e31ad3e3...](https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/8170781?eluid=2&euid=e31ad3e3-c11f-37a5-fe52-e267fbad616e)

